# EGR delete question(s)



## UTrider (Dec 27, 2019)

I've got a 2016 X5 xDrive35d. I'd like to delete / disable / block out the EGR, but would also like the ability to revert to stock as desired.

I'm fine with getting under the hood and turning a wrench. I'd love a solution that could be reversable in 1-2 hours or less though.

I'd even be fine with a CEL code being thrown, as long as it didn't trigger a limp mode or something similar.

In VW TDI's I've owned previously, I've accomplished this with block off plates at the connecting ports that could be installed and removed fairly easily.

Cost isn't really a roadblock. I'd like to stay simple not to save $, but just to be able to switch when desired.

Is anyone aware of a simple solution? Anyone done the install themselves? Anyone know a good kit or specifics parts to order?

Thanks.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Most, if not all, emission intact tunes either turn off the EGR or dramatically lower EGR usage. Either way, you will not need to delete it or install block plates.


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

@alacey,

Where does one go to procure a "emission intact tune"? Does this require sending the ECM to the tuner?

(asking for a friend...)


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

LivNowPayL8r said:


> @alacey,
> 
> Where does one go to procure a "emission intact tune"? Does this require sending the ECM to the tuner?
> 
> (asking for a friend...)


No. You can rent the laptop to tune remotely.

JR Auto Tuning


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks very much! I will reach out to them.

Trying to get ahead of any issues on recently purchased 2016 535d w/ 40 K miles.


----------



## UTrider (Dec 27, 2019)

LivNowPayL8r

Did you get any info regarding whether the JR Auto Tune will reduce or cease EGR function even with an emissions-intact / non-delete tune?

I confirmed that with an emissions-intact / non-delete tune from Malone, the EGR is unaffected and functions as normal.

I'd love to find a tune that would dramatically reduce the EGR function, avoid a CEL code(s), and still pass a ready test. But it seems that a block off plate (that will throw codes) is the simplest, most easily reversed solution.


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

@UTrider,

I have not explored this in depth. I purchased my 535d about a month ago and it went into storage once winter arrived in earnest (Wisconsin).

From my time with a 5.9l Cummins, I know that hundreds of parameters can be accessed and modified with a tune. I expect the duty cycle and RPM that call for the EGR to open could be adjusted.

I will investigate with this vendor with the aim to have a solution when the car is back on the road (end of March if the weather cooperates!). My ideal state is to leave the DEF and SCR intact, and I have read that these 2 systems talk to the EGR. If the parameters could be revised such that the EGR opens at a much higher RPM, combined with a reduction or elimination of CCV vapours in the EGR, much of the carbon problem could be solved.


----------



## SoCalOC (Oct 10, 2019)

alacey said:


> Most, if not all, emission intact tunes either turn off the EGR or dramatically lower EGR usage. Either way, you will not need to delete it or install block plates.


Quick question 
Does this emission intact tunes turn off the EGR functions completely off as you would when it's blocked off using plates ? 
And does this tunes will throw CEL ? 
I guess what I'm asking is what are the sole purpose or advantages/dis advantages of using this method ?


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

SoCalOC said:


> Quick question
> Does this emission intact tunes turn off the EGR functions completely off as you would when it's blocked off using plates ?
> And does this tunes will throw CEL ?
> I guess what I'm asking is what are the sole purpose or advantages/dis advantages of using this method ?


Interested as well. It seems a block off plate would be the true solve. I wonder if a tune can really code it out 100%


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

SoCalOC said:


> Quick question
> Does this emission intact tunes turn off the EGR functions completely off as you would when it***8217;s blocked off using plates ?
> And does this tunes will throw CEL ?
> I guess what I***8217;m asking is what are the sole purpose or advantages/dis advantages of using this method ?


I am not sure since I do not have an emissions intact tune. My EGR system is still on mine and turned off, but the DPF and SCR are deleted. You might want to talk to Farkle. I believe he has a complete emissions intact tune.


----------



## UTrider (Dec 27, 2019)

It is definitely possible to tune out the use of the egr valve. Whether this is deemed to be 100% effective boils down to the valve being closed is as closed off as a block off plate. I suppose the closed valve may not be as sealed off as a plate, but yes a tune can 100% never let the valve open (or I suppose 0% depending on how you talk about it). Effectively they're the same thing. The advantage to the tune is that you won't then be throwing a CEL code.

If ceasing the carbon buildup of the EGR and avoiding a CEL were my only priorities, I'd definitely just a do a tune.

However, an equally important priority for me is the ability to easily reverse the modification if (or really, when) I ever need to pass an emissions ready test. I have not been able to discover a tuner that can turn off the EGR while still passing a ready test. I've also not been able to find a tuning solution that can I could easily flash to stock and back myself through the OBD. At least not for my 2014 535d and my 2016 x5 35d.

Hence, I'm thinking that the only relatively easily reversed solution is either a block off plate (and living with a CEL), or having two ECUs with two different tunes.


----------



## Andrewx5diesel (May 3, 2021)

UTrider said:


> It is definitely possible to tune out the use of the egr valve. Whether this is deemed to be 100% effective boils down to the valve being closed is as closed off as a block off plate. I suppose the closed valve may not be as sealed off as a plate, but yes a tune can 100% never let the valve open (or I suppose 0% depending on how you talk about it). Effectively they're the same thing. The advantage to the tune is that you won't then be throwing a CEL code.
> 
> If ceasing the carbon buildup of the EGR and avoiding a CEL were my only priorities, I'd definitely just a do a tune.
> 
> ...


hi, I have a BMW X5 35D M57 2009... I wanted to know if I remove and blank the EGR, will the car need any reprograming to avoid failure codes? and the codes will put the car in limp mode or I could live with it?


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Andrewx5diesel said:


> hi, I have a BMW X5 35D M57 2009... I wanted to know if I remove and blank the EGR, will the car need any reprograming to avoid failure codes? and the codes will put the car in limp mode or I could live with it?


My personal opinion is that you will find better responses in this Facebook forum than this one because there are some pretty geeky folks participating there....North American BMW Diesel Owners | Groups | Facebook


----------

